# Track vs. 35th



## DarkKnight (Jun 26, 2004)

Hey guys,
I'm not really new to the 350z, but i was looking for some kind of artical comparing the performance of the 2005 track edition and the 35th edition...or if any of you could give me some kind of performance comparision between the two...i know that they are tuned the same with 300 hp and 260 tq, but i was wondering if there were any differences.
Thanks, 
Travis


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

The only differnces are asthetical. The 35th comes with a different set of 18" wheels, two toned leather and Z badges that a bit shinier.


----------



## DarkKnight (Jun 26, 2004)

yeah i knew that just wondered if there was any performance differences


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

nope there isn't


----------



## Bluehydro8 (Apr 1, 2005)

3-fity said:


> nope there isn't


Really? hmm I would have thought the track be a bit lighter or something. oh well just when you thought you knew enough. lol


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Bluehydro8 said:


> Really? hmm I would have thought the track be a bit lighter or something. oh well just when you thought you knew enough. lol


The weight differences are mostly because of accessories..... ie, power leather seats, navigation and MAYBE a bit more sound deadening. I think the Touring model is the only one that get a significany amount more sound deadening.


----------



## Bluehydro8 (Apr 1, 2005)

3-fity said:


> The weight differences are mostly because of accessories..... ie, power leather seats, navigation and MAYBE a bit more sound deadening. I think the Touring model is the only one that get a significany amount more sound deadening.


Ah cool I didn't even know there was a significant weight difference. So the only difference is the Name, wheels, and about 2 grand difference.


----------



## David Flemming (Jul 28, 2005)

What do you guys think about the 350's handling and suspension?


----------



## Bluehydro8 (Apr 1, 2005)

David Flemming said:


> What do you guys think about the 350's handling and suspension?


In my personal opinion, I think its just great. a bit on the hard side but very stable and good for track days or just driving around town.. just make sure the roads are nice and smooth because otherwise you will be making brain soup. lol Its a bit Understeery in high speed corners but under low speed turn. it allows for the right amount of beatiful oversteer.....Basically its good! the steering rack is crazy quick too!


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Bluehydro8 said:


> Ah cool I didn't even know there was a significant weight difference. So the only difference is the Name, wheels, and about 2 grand difference.


Unsprung weight, probably, because of the Track's bigger Brembos. The weights may be similar but unsprung weight is the enemy.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Zen31ZR said:


> Unsprung weight, probably, because of the Track's bigger Brembos. The weights may be similar but unsprung weight is the enemy.


The 35th and Track have the same Brembo brakes.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> The 35th and Track have the same Brembo brakes.


Ah, sorry. After re-reading the first post, I realized we weren't talking about the Performance model, vs Track....



..................Performance.........Track
Front Rotor: 296mm x 24mm...... 324mm x 30mm 

...................Performance........Track
Rear Rotor: 292mm x 16mm...... 322mm x 22mm


----------



## DarkKnight (Jun 26, 2004)

Just thought i would let you guys know i got my 2005 Track edition...There isnt much difference...weight just because of options...the track weighs 3225 just to give you guys a number


----------



## jnegrx (Sep 13, 2005)

I have the 35th but how much does it weight? What is the difference in weight?


----------



## DarkKnight (Jun 26, 2004)

a base 35th with no extra options is 3370lbs. but the more options...nav. etc...add more and more weight


----------



## B13boy (Dec 16, 2004)

35th is a special edition made to enhance resale value later on in life...


----------

